# Cherrystone Campground, Eastern Shore, Virginia



## n8ur9irl

We camped at Cherrystone Campground in September of this year. It is located on a thin strip of land called the Eastern Shore in Virginia and is more known for the [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Assateague [/FONT][/FONT] Pony Swim. Cherrystone is located right on the Chesapeake bay where you can crab, fish and boat. The water is very shallow so it is great for kids. 
The campground is older(its been there forever) but well cared for. It is covered in tall pines The sites aren't very private and most are very close together but the view more than makes up for it. Especially the sunsets!
The campround has lakes with fountains where you can rent paddle boats. Some of the other amenities include 4 swimming pools, arcade, tennis, mini golf and golf cart rentals. Very nice place to camp. I will include pictures in the album area.


----------

